# g-man 2022 Lawn Journal



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

An Indianapolis suburbs lawn reel mowed at 23mm (~15/16in). Front yard is sod from the builder of the house, the backyard is Bewitched KBG.

_Cross References:_
The early years: 2016-2018
220E Rebuild
 2019 Lawn Journal + Renovation 
 2020 Lawn Journal 
 2021 Lawn Journal 

Soil Test
Soil Test 2016-2018
Soil test 2019
Soil test 2020
Soil test 2021
 Soil test 2022 

*Goals for 2022:*
- Continue to reduce my inputs (aka move more into maintenance)
- Redo the front the of house landscape
- Maybe renovate the front

*Winter*
It was a mild winter. We barely had snow coverage and the lawn suffered from the dry cold air. Reno area is looking pretty good for a reno. The rabbits enjoyed eating some of the backyard and using it their outhouse. There are a lot of green spots.

Meanwhile, I did bake during winter.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Last year I applied round up to some poa t I had in the background. I was somewhat aggressive, but the winter did make the damage area grow even more than what I applied. The good news it seems like it really killed the poa t. But it was large enough that I had to do plenty of plugs.

19Mar Green up plus the damage area.









Here is a picture of the plugs showing 7-8in long roots in the donor plugs.


















I did apply a combo of urea + AMS to the reno area but no nitrogen to anything else. I've mowed the yard around 4-5 times by now, but I'm way behind doing prem. The days I'm home, we have 50mph winds that I cant spray. I did manage to spray tenacity + NIS (4oz/a) to the reno and other area to find any poa a and pull it. I also pull soil samples, I still need to mail them.


----------



## lbb091919 (Apr 26, 2020)

Bread looks good, but those plugs look better. The things I'd do to be able to pull a plug like that. Cool stuff.

Excited to follow your journal this year g-man!


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

I want to try some of that bread. Looks amazing.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

I look forward to following your journal again this year.


----------



## TLowe (9 mo ago)

Hello G-man I'll keep an eye on your journal since I'm in Terre Haute and not to far from you. 
Take care.


----------



## Carlson (Apr 16, 2020)

Bread (and lawn) look great. That gly'd area looks pretty small to me... I bet those plugs and massive roots will fill that back out pretty quick!


----------



## Wile (Sep 17, 2020)

I like how you put your links at the beginning of the journal. Even with the triv spots your yard looks way better than the neighbors still.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I dropped some ams into the Reno area. We then had some snow, rain and cold weather. Yesterday I finally was able to do prodiamine (5g/ksqft).

Here is the Reno area










This is the old poa t area.










Last year it was like this:


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

That triv is fried. This is the way to do it.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

07May2022

The backyard is starting to slow down, so I did XGRN (8-1-8) at 5lb/ksqft. This should kicking just as the weather turns better. So far we had a very wet spring with not a lot of sun.

Last week I did tenacity + triclopyr to find poa a. I was thinking it was not going to be effective with the lack of sun and just cold weather. I was wrong. It send a bunch of it to seed and I had more than I expected. I used the basket to collect the clippings. Today I will spray it again (give it no quarter).

Seedheads are starting to show, so PGR should start next weekend.


----------



## Wile (Sep 17, 2020)

g-man said:


> 07May2022
> Last week I did tenacity + triclopyr to find poa a. I was thinking it was not going to be effective with the lack of sun and just cold weather. I was wrong. It send a bunch of it to seed and I had more than I expected. I used the basket to collect the clippings. Today I will spray it again (give it no quarter).


This is the first I have seen in combination. What's the rate of each? How often do you repeat with the triclopyr? How does the PGR play in?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

4oz/a of tenacity + label rate of triclopyr. The triclopyr limits the bleaching to the KBG. Weekly after this at 2oz/a. It is better to wait until the weather is warmer. I will do PGR independent of this spray.


----------



## Wile (Sep 17, 2020)

Thanks for the response. Have you seen kill with this combo or just really good suppression?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Reno area is looking good:









Tenacity attack on poa a:








I need to do another application soon.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Too much travel and not enough time for the lawn.

I flew back Friday and mowed 1hr after getting home. It was too long and it missed a lot of areas even with double passes. We had rain yesterday so today I had my son use the rotary to get the long stuff mowed off.

22may2022
20-25lb XGRN (whatever remain in the bag)

10mL/ksqft tnex + 1oz FS/ksqft+ 0.5oz FEature/ksqft some AMS + CA. All in 1g/ksqft.

Traveling again tomorrow, but i think I have time to do a reel mow in the am. Hopefully the TNex + cooler weather helps slow the growth until the next mow.


----------



## psider25 (May 4, 2020)

@g-man are you doing preventative fungicide this year?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

10jun2022

1lb ams/ksqft

A few days ago I did a bag of elemental sulfur (50lb) to yard + mulch areas to help with fungus.

Azoxy 20mL/ksqft to control the fungus I have.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

psider25 said:


> @g-man are you doing preventative fungicide this year?


As time allows it.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Yesterday (11Jun2022), i prepare a tank of 10mL tnex plus 2oz FS with AMS and some DEF. I started walking to the backyard and it started to rain from a pop up rain shower. Then we had a forecasted downpour.

So i mowed this am and sprayed it this afternoon.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Reno picture from this morning









The backyard seems to be doing ok with the extra heat.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

16Jun2022

I finally applied grubex. Very late.

I noticed like 20 spots of DS in the backyard. I knew it was possible with the kerns smith model at 72%. I normally see DS later in the season. The model is dropping, so i won't do anything now, but next time i will do some fungicide.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

20Jun2022

Mow + 6oz/ksqft of Revolution. Irrigation should run tomorrow am. DS did not spread.

Overall the lawn is doing pretty good even with the heat waves and drought.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I am do for an update.

We had zero rain in a while. The irrigation is working along with the wetting agent, but the borders of the irrigation zone are starting to get crispy. I need to hand water those and I need to start watering the trees. One is dropping leaves. I changed the crop factor to 0.70 a few weeks ago to test out the wetting agent. But now with weeks without rain, I need to increase the frequency of irrigation to keep the borders more alive, so back to 0.8.










Speaking of trees, the front tree is gone. The company that did the work came out at 7am and did not wanted to walk on the grass. The loaded the machine from the driveway to avoid causing damage. It took them 15min to shred the tree and grind the stomp. The owner has being doing trees for 15years and all he did was talk about the lawn.

Friday and today, I've spent the day trying to get rid of all the surface roots. Some at 3in in diameter and all bundled together running for 4ft from the center. It is pain to get them out. I also sifted the soil to remove all the wood grinds. I started to backfill the hole. I'm doing it in steps: tap it down, add water, let it dry, tap again and then add another 2in of soil. Ideally this helps reduce the amount of settling. I have plenty of time before the renovation of the front yard. I still have 3-4 more roots to remove. I will take picture of the final damage once I'm done. It is not pretty.

Overall, it is nice how different the house looks without the tree there. It will also be nicer to mow that area and not fight with the roots.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Also, check out the poa trivialis spot in the backyard. I plug it in the spring and you can barely see it now. I think this is the way to go for poa t, late fall kill.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

The late fall kill of the poa t is interesting and good to note you haven't had it return

Also good to see you were able to minimize the damage from the tree removal. Nothing wrong with having one less obstacle to mow around with a big green mower


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Here is the poa t area now.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

The carnage:










I think I got them all. Some 3/8in thick did break on me further away from the center. I will try to get them out soon.


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

I know your pain with droughts all too well! This year has been the first year of lawn care with reasonably normal precipitation since I started up 4.5 years ago.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

Are you going to reno that come Fall or just plug the heck out of it?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Reno the front yard.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

28Jun2022

9mL/ksqft PGR + 3oz of FS total (empty bag).

Todo: xzemplar


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

g-man said:


> Reno the front yard.


Yes! Following.

Bewitched mono to match the back?


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

I'm tempted to close my eyes and order up ethofumesate but before I do.... did you gly in the Fall + dig? Thanks in advance!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Doverosx:

06OCT gly: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=448146#p448146
more gly later in the month
nothing to it thru the winter
I did not remove the soil or anything because it was really dead in there 
19APR plug it: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=473733#p473733 and https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=474845#p474845
27Jun how is looks now: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=496296#p496296

We will need to wait until next year to know if it comes back.

Etho wont do anything to poa t.

Yes the same bewitched seed I have in the garage.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

08Jul2022

Finally some rain. 0.15in of rain so far. We went for breakfast to the other side (5miles east) and it had a good downpour of 0.5in. The rain keeps missing us, but there is a wave of rain showing in the radar.

Most of the lawns in my area are just fried. The last time we had rain was 13Jun (0.56in). So almost an entire month of no rain and high temps. Most of my lawn is looking good except the border areas of the irrigation. I had a couple of heads give me some trouble that I only noticed after the grass starts to turn brown. Last week I also had an issue with the Rachio. The forecast called for 0.7in of rain multiple days in a row, but it just missed us. The rachio skipped the irrigation due to rain for multiple days. Zone 3 was way below the 0%. I forced a manual run, but the zone had some stress.

It will all recover. It pains me to water the front yard so much since I'm going to kill it, but I dont want dormant grass before the gly.

DS pressure is high, so that's in the list of things to do + more revolution.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

09Jul2022

Busy yard day. It was nice day to do yard work. A bit humid in the morning, but a nice breeze in the afternoon.

I filled the hole from the tree. It looks pretty leveled, but it might need one more bag of soil. I did drop some bewitched seeds in the area. I want to test the seeds and make sure they are still good. The seeds will also help with erosion control. I will kill those seeds when I do the front lawn gly.

I mowed, trimmed the bushes and trees. I removed the bad apples from the trees. I started to find and level all the sprinkler heads. Some were bad.


----------



## lbb091919 (Apr 26, 2020)

What bagged soil are you using the fill the hole?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Save big money at Menards. I used their cheap stuff. It is the only bag of soil that actually has soil. I went thru Lowes last week and checked every bag of everything they had. It is all a mix of soil and wood.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Looks great G-man :thumbup:


----------



## jskierko (Sep 5, 2020)

g-man said:


> Save big money at Menards. I used their cheap stuff. It is the only bag of soil that actually has soil. I went thru Lowes last week and checked every bag of everything they had. It is all a mix of soil and wood.


This is good to know. I've used the Scotts top soil and I swear it had plastic and wood in it. The Scotts turf builder lawn soil is decent, but pricey if you need more than a few bags. I'll have to check out the Menards stuff.


----------



## lbb091919 (Apr 26, 2020)

g-man said:


> Save big money at Menards. I used their cheap stuff. It is the only bag of soil that actually has soil. I went thru Lowes last week and checked every bag of everything they had. It is all a mix of soil and wood.


Thanks. I've been meaning to stop in for some bags of mason sand.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

This is an uninvited guest. I treat it with a couple of shots of tenacity + Tnex before the weather turned hot and dry. They overstayed their visa and wont leave. Eviction notice came due and I hand pulled them.









(I am pass due for mowing)

This image shows that Poa Annua doesnt just magically die in the summer heat. In irrigated lawn, it thrives just fine after 100F days and drought conditions.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

g-man said:


> This is an uninvited guest. I treat it with a couple of shots of tenacity + Tnex before the weather turned hot and dry. They overstayed their visa and wont leave. Eviction notice came due and I hand pulled them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup. Just like Poa annua golf greens don't magically die in hot weather with good care. Very illustrative photo. I found a couple of Poa annua plants a few days ago, too.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

17Jul2022

After the 0.2in of rain 10 days ago, we finally had a significant rain event. It started raining/thunderstorm last night at 3am with a heavy downpour. We keep getting rain and it should continue today. So far 1.5in. Some mature trees (50ft high) in the neighborhood started to get yellow leaves. Hopefully the rain helps them survive.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

18Jul2022

We ended up at 2in of rain. 

Mowed a super long grass. The Tnex GDD was 420 when my reapplication is 300, oops. I sprayed the backyard (non reno areas) 10mL Tnex + 6mL Xzemplar. DS pressure is very high.

The front yard is starting to show some early signs of brown patch. I'm going to reno it, so I wont treat it.

I still need to do more Revolution and the backyard needs another mow in a different direction. It was too long. 97F days coming up.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

24Jul2022

Today I adjusted the 220E to use the groomer as a verticutter. I added some washers to ensure the spring was in tension and set it up to be around 1/8in below the ground/concrete. I ended up doing 4 passes (east/west, north/south + diagonals) in the backyard. The first passes were easy, but as I removed/cut the thatch layer, the mower was getting closer to the ground. The resistance was so much that the reel kept faulting for torque. It looks beat up. The front yard had 2 passes only since I'm doing the reno.

The lawn looks beat up, but the weather looks better this week plus I dropped some Urea/AMS mix to help in the recovery. I think I need to aerate + sand, but the verticut should help avoid the spongy feel until I have time/weather for that project.

I'm monitoring the weather to decide on seed down date.


----------



## Biggylawns (Jul 8, 2019)

When are you putting seed down?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Target is 13aug, but subject to change with weather and such.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

I'm going to get a little nerdy with this question but here it goes...

Can you please advise why you went with *Revolution* (Modified Alkylated Polyol) as your wetting agent instead of cheaper alternatives such as *Tri-Wet* (Blend of alkoxylated polyols and polyhydroxyethyl alkoxy alkylene oxide), *Vivax *(mostly Ethylene oxide-propylene oxide copolymer) , and *Fleet *(Polyoxyalkylene Polymers)?

I'm going on a limb but I guess it has to do with the AI that caught your eye on the Revolution versus the other competitors.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I picked Revolution because of the study that was done in Norway or Sweden. Most wetting agents seem to spread the moisture to avoid dry spots. This one seems to also retain moisture in the soil profile. There is a lot of info in the wetting agents thread.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

04Aug2022

10mL/ksqft of PGR
2oz/ksqft of FS
Some ams + def
Citric acid

I was at 410 HDD, so way past due for PGR. Wind, rain, work, life makes it hard to keep the schedule. i still need to do prodiamine and gly the front yard.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

Looking forward to your front yard reno project!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Last week. No overseed in 7 years.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

07Aug2022

Gly day.

10oz gly + 2 hands full of ams into 2.5g of water. I sprayed around 1.3ksqft.

It is very hot and humid(91F, 70%rh) and I'm concerned with inversion, but there is rain approaching and I wanted 4hrs of drying time.

The old harbor freight back sprayer failed me. The bottom part was unsnapped and i could not get it to pump. Ended up using the Chapin and i think I fixed the HF. I will spray again next weekend.

Before the gly i mowed in 3 directions with the baskets to remove clippings and help expose the soil.

Last image of this sod (now with some untreated fungus)









I'm thinking if I tell the wife before it turns brown or wait to see if she notices.


----------



## jskierko (Sep 5, 2020)

g-man said:


> I'm thinking if I tell the wife before it turns brown or wait to see if she notices.


Wait. Blame "new mega-fungus". No choice but to replant.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I strive for straight lines when I spray right along the property line. Blaming it on fungus won't work.


----------



## ReelWILawn (Aug 29, 2021)

jskierko said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> > I'm thinking if I tell the wife before it turns brown or wait to see if she notices.
> ...


 :lol: I wouldn't be able to contain myself. I would have been talking about spraying out the lawn for too long!


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

Awesome to see another Reno. Bunched up. Post Covid effect?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

10aug2022

2nd round of gly. There was one small spot that I missed when I had issues with the sprayer. I applied gly to the entire front yard again.

Some forecast of rain tomorrow, but then the weather is looking good for seeds. If I can do a cleanup mow to open up the soil even more, i might be able to drop seed on Friday.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

jskierko said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> > I'm thinking if I tell the wife before it turns brown or wait to see if she notices.
> ...


She finally noticed that the grass is not looking good. It is brown. She was thinking it had a fungus. I finally told her that I killed it so it would be even color after the tree removal. She just rolled her eyes.

The sofa is actually comfortable.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

:lol: You won't be sleeping on that sofa for long...they always seem to get over it after a while.

I was never on TLF to follow your backyard reno but I'm subscribed to this one!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

12Aug2022

I seeded. I first re-measured to make sure I had the area correct. 1,300sqft. The seed I have is old, so I used a total of 3lbs. I did spilled some in the reno when I was pouring. I bet that area will struggle.

I then used a shovel to "cut" some of the high areas to try to get the lawn more even. I really wanted to do a better reno and get soil and level everything. But that's a big challenge with the slope/rain. I'm using the current dead lawn as a means to keep the soil/seed in place for the downpour that will happen.

While doing some the this cut and I discovered a problem. An area of rocks. I'm amaze that the lawn grows pretty good in this area giving the amount of rocks I had. I tried to remove most of it, but I dont have more topsoil. I would likely need to deal with this in another year.










I then used the 220E with the groomer to the dirt to help get the seed into the soil and roll the lawn at the same time. It looked odd like I was mowing a dead lawn. I bet the neighbors will ask tomorrow during our daughter birthday party.

I ran the irrigation to check. I do have some dry areas outside the irrigation zones. I'm going to hand water as time allows it.

Fairly straight gly line:









Irrigation check:









Next steps:
Water. I want to stop by Lowes and get some of the pellets that keep moisture and help with erosion. 
On Sunday I will try to do another round of glyphosate. I wont do tenacity this time since I think the weed pressure is very low.
I would likely do another 1lb of seed in a week or so as a seed banking strategy since I'm concerned with low germination. I still have 9-10lb of bewitched.


----------



## Bob Loblawn (Apr 10, 2020)

G-man, out of curiosity how old is your Bewitched? I have some extra and scheming how to use it…a next year project would make the seed 2+ years old


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I purchased it in 2018. I will have to check the label to see if it has more info. I kept it in the insulated garage.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

If you want rain, drop some seeds. Multiple downpours this morning. Will inspect the damage later, but i think it will be fine with the dead grass holding the seeds.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@g-man that stinks. I was supposed to get storms all afternoon into yesterday evening, then it barely missed.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

18Aug2022

Reno update.

The amount of folks asking what happen is crazy. The water utilities guy that records the meter was shaking his head in disbelief.

I noticed a green hue to the grass today. I asked the wife if she was seeing it too in some areas. She agreed and was happy saying that the seeds were growing.

But no way. We are at day 6 and it's been colder than normal. I walked and checked and it is the old grass thag somehow survived 3 applications of round up. It is mainly in the shaded area, so maybe the foliar absorption was not optimal. Therefore I mixed 1.5g of round up and sprayed it again tonight. Yes day 6, but we are still early.

I need to think about plan B if the seed is bad. I tested in July and had germination. I'm not going to panic yet, but by Monday I will need to make a decision if I don't see germination.


----------



## jskierko (Sep 5, 2020)

I have about 2 lbs left of my 10 lb bag of Bewitched seed from my spring reno. I bought it in Jan 2022 from SSS. It has a tested date of 2/21 and sell by date of 5/22. It's yours if you want it.


----------



## ReelWILawn (Aug 29, 2021)

I also have mabye about 10-15lbs of Bewitched that I bought last year from SSS. Since this stuff is so hard to find right now and I am not planning on using it, happy to send a couple of lbs too if needed.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I just checked the bag of seed. It was last test in January of 2019 with a sell by date of Jan 2020. I purchased it in June 2019. It is at a 3 yr mark, so it should still be good. I'm likely just being impatient with the colder weather this year. It should warm up a bit next week.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Hopefully no residual prodiamine left from spring causing any germinate issues. No clue whether you applied pre in spring or not.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> Hopefully no residual prodiamine left from spring causing any germinate issues. No clue whether you applied pre in spring or not.


I did not.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I found one germination. One.

If I don't find more tomorrow am, I'm ordering a bag of bewitched.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

g-man said:


> I found one germination. One.
> 
> If I don't find more tomorrow am, I'm ordering a bag of bewitched.


I will be trully surprised if that seed went from hero to zero that fast. Your front is mostly sun. What temperature you have been facing last week?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Highs in the 28-29C. Warm enough for germination. I'm working from home so I can monitor the soil moisture. While I still doubt it, I'm leaning towards bad seeds.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

g-man said:


> Highs in the 28-29C. Warm enough for germination. I'm working from home so I can monitor the soil moisture. While I still doubt it, I'm leaning towards bad seeds.


Agree. Perfect temps for a quick pop. No doubt your watering is on point, being able to manage it instantly. And no preM applied. Your season is longer enough for a fix.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

My germination has been lacklustre too.. now at day 9 AS…. A few patches of germination that looks promising, but for 15,000 sqft it is not confidence inspiring.. now I am worried about my prodiamine app..


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@Stuofsci02 Thanks. This gives me peace of mind. We had a couple of rain events yesterday, last night and maybe some more today. Yesterday I dropped a few more pound of seeds (without measuring).

This morning I noticed more germination. Of course it is not near what I'm used to for a week after seeding. I'm likely going to order 10lb of seed to have them at hand.

I used the max zoom on the cell and I can count 3 in this image.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

@g-man .. How many DAS are you?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I did seeds in evening of 12aug, therefore 9 days since dropping seeds.

I just checked the soil temps. Those first few days the average soil temps was 71F. Definitely colder than the normal of 78F. It also explains the slow gly response.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

g-man said:


> I did seeds in evening of 12aug, therefore 9 days since dropping seeds.
> 
> I just checked the soil temps. Those first few days the average soil temps was 71F. Definitely colder than the normal of 78F. It also explains the slow gly response.


You are exactly same DAS as me.. I think the cooler weather has slowed me down too compared to last year. Even my prg overseed took 6 days to germinate.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I found more babies.


----------



## 01Bullitt (Aug 31, 2020)

Awesome, glad to see your seed was still ok. Looking forward to seeing your progress.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

68F and cloudy with some drizzle. Where is the summer?

I see more germination, but I want some sun.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

g-man said:


> 68F and cloudy with some drizzle. Where is the summer?
> 
> I see more germination, but I want some sun.


How are things looking today? I've got light drizzle the last couple of days, but germination has picked up quite a bit…


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Stuofsci02 said:


> How are things looking today? I've got light drizzle the last couple of days, but germination has picked up quite a bit…


It is picking up. We had some sun yesterday after 3pm. Today and the rest of the week it should be warmer and sunny (but 59F air temp now). I'm allowing it to get a bit more dry so the soil can warm up better without the water.

In my reno, I did not add soil and just mowed at 22mm, gly and seed (aka lazy reno), therefore I have all the dead stuff holding the soil. It is hard to see the germination and grow but there are some half inch or more areas and I keep seeing some new grow. It makes me wonder if the extra seeds I did on the weekend will be a problem.

By the way I also did not used tenacity this time.

This morning, on my knees 1x view.









7x digital zoom from the cellphone.









I have a macro lens that I could take some pictures, but the neighbors already think I'm crazy watering dead grass.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

Spending some time looking at, there is decent germination. Those dead stocks really hide well the real situation.
To be grow to 22mm took mine 15 days. During my washout, all areas that lost the peat and only had sand as top layer, looked like bare. But were not. Light background, masks very well the light green.


----------



## livt0ride (Jan 10, 2021)

I was surprised that you didn't have the dead grass cut down before seeding. Is there a specific reason for this? Typically I see ppl cutting that down for renovations.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

TruGreen showed up at the neighbors house to aerate. They stopped to take pictures of the dead lawn. Once I saw them grabbing a bag of seed, I walked out there to stop them from spreading contractor grade seeds over the reno. They understood.

@livt0ride I mow at 22mm. It is already short.

I found a macro spacer for the camera and took some pictures. I need to upload them to the PC.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

Oh shit.... lucky you work from home....


----------



## lbb091919 (Apr 26, 2020)

Dodged a major bullet there. That would've been heartbreaking


----------



## livt0ride (Jan 10, 2021)

g-man said:


> TruGreen showed up at the neighbors house to aerate. They stopped to take pictures of the dead lawn. Once I saw them grabbing a bag of seed, I walked out there to stop them from spreading contractor grade seeds over the reno. They understood.
> 
> @livt0ride I mow at 22mm. It is already short.
> 
> I found a macro spacer for the camera and took some pictures. I need to upload them to the PC.


Ah, Looked taller due to the closeup. My bad.

That's crazy! what would make them think they could touch your yard?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

It is in the border/property line. They are using a lesco spreader. They normally will not care how far the seeds land.


----------



## Marzbar (Aug 2, 2020)

Doing a reno this way can save on a lot of hard work and $$. Do you think aerating would help? I'm interested to see the results.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

g-man said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> > How are things looking today? I've got light drizzle the last couple of days, but germination has picked up quite a bit…
> ...


I get the lazy reno.. I'm in a similar position. This year I cut down to 25 mm, going several directions and spread 1/3" of top dressing. I found in the past that leaving a bit of dead grass holds moisture and also prevents some washout. I did not aerate or dethatch, so now I am second guessing that...

Time will tell if that was a mistake.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

It was hard to keep the focus while hand holding the camera. I'm not getting the tripod out.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

I see plenty of grass babies! &#128118;


----------



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

g-man said:


> It was hard to keep the focus while hand holding the camera. I'm not getting the tripod out.


Man, this really is a lazy reno... won't even break out the tripod for us.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

@g-man .. How are things progressing... Any widespread germination?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I had to drive to work today. I looked at the Reno at 7am and i can see a more of a green hue. I'm guessing it is progressing. I'm planning on doing some MAP soon.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

The green areas keep growing. It is hard to see with the dead stubble in there. But I did noticed a pattern. The areas closer to the house that stay wet longer are progressing more than the areas by the sidewalk. There is a section of the sidewalk just outside the coverage of my irrigation, so I've been using the hose in that section. That section is doing better than the rest. Therefore my conclusion is that I dont have too different of a gradient of evaporation rates. The areas closer to the house get the shade of the house (north facing lawn). I've increased the irrigation frequency and I'm doing supplemental using the hose in the sidewalk area.

Tonight I will do some MAP in the sections that look to be further along. I will also take some pictures.

Lastly, I did receive a letter from the HOA letting me know my front lawn is dead and it needs maintenance. I have 10 days to resolve it. ahhah!!


----------



## gatorguy146 (5 mo ago)

Screw any and all HOAs, that's all I have to say.

Hope the letter brought you a laugh


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

g-man said:


> Lastly, I did receive a letter from the HOA letting me know my front lawn is dead and it needs maintenance. I have 10 days to resolve it. ahhah!!


You still have dead grass in place. Get the green paint out and spray. You'll have it green way before 10 days 😂


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

Ha!! 10 days or what happens?

Tell them that in 100 days it will be the best lawn in the entire association!!


----------



## livt0ride (Jan 10, 2021)

LMAO!! I was laughing so hard. Why would they send a letter threatening action before finding out what is going on? So lame. I wish my HOA would actually enforce rules. Can't believe some of the things the neighbors get away with.


----------



## Biggylawns (Jul 8, 2019)

Some people clearly have zero life. I'd bet any amount of money that you have had the best lawn in the neighborhood for years. Like livt0ride said, they couldn't have bothered knocking to see what was going on.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

The be clear, we live in a large neighborhood (+1000 homes). The HOA is done thru a management company that has staff. The staff does drive around and checks all the retention ponds fountains, common areas, lightning and such. They are the ones that find "issues" as part of their contract. A neighbor can complain, but the letter said it was during an inspection.

In 5 days i will send this letter via USPS mail:

Thank you for letting me know my front yard is dead. I took immediate action and seeded the lawn. I've been watering daily to get it to grow back. I would consider this matter resolved if I don't hear back in writing 10days from the date of this letter.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

I wished we've had same type of inspection around...


----------



## dksmc (8 mo ago)

HOA's would drive me crazy. We don't have any (or many at least) around here thank god. I lived in a condo before and it was the worst with all the rules.


----------



## ricwilli (Feb 18, 2019)

So with last night downpour, do you think a reseeded lawn needs to be reseeded again? I am so upset!!!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

2.8in of rain in the last 24hrs. Last night it was at a hard rate with a lot of lighting. Many houses are without power.

The rain had a minor washout in the tree hole area. I noticed more germination in the thin areas, but it is still very thin/small. It might be from the seeds I did last week. There is still chance of more rain.


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

Do they even know who you are?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Yesterday I did a bike ride with the kids thru the neighborhood. It is a 3 mile loop which is good exercise for the little one. During the ride, i noticed a brown looking yard which is odd since with the rain the lawns turned green. It is a front and backyard reno. The spray pattern had some overlap issues but it looks like it was sprayed a week ago. Someone else will be getting an HOA letter.

My Reno is progressing. Some areas could use a mow while others look thin. I used ams in the good areas. The pattern is along the dry/wet areas. The ones closer to the shade of the house are staying wet and are doing better. I started to use the hose more since some corners looked like it could start to rot the young grass.


----------



## santhony1231 (Sep 30, 2021)

Dang HOAs :lol:

Mine is still new so the builder still controls it. They enforce nothing. I'm in that bizarre spot where I wish my HOA was more strict. Some places look like hot garbage in our neighborhood.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

@g-man How is it looking now? Any new pics?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

You cant see much from the images because of the dead lawn there. But there is wide spread germination. I will try to take some images tomorrow.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@g-man so far how would you compare this to your past renos? Did you encounter similar issues with slower germination?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Easier this year since I did not bring soil. I think it was slower because I was underwatering.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

05Sep2022

The reno is progressing nicely. The weather folks got it wrong again after calling for a rainy weekend. It was cloudy, but rain missed us. I tweaked the sprinklers to avoid spraying the areas that are staying too wet. I've been also hand watering the areas close to the street. I did a test mow in one section and it was ready. I will likely mow the whole yard next weekend. I did apply 0.75lb/ksqft of AMS, but mainly to the areas that show more progress.

PGR at 11mL/ksqft + 2oz FS/ksqft. I totally forgot about the citric acid. I did use AMS.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Seeing progress….


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

08Sep2022

Prodiamine 5g/ksqft. This is way later than I'm used to.
1lb/ksqft of AMS to the backyard.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

g-man said:


> 08Sep2022
> 
> Prodiamine 5g/ksqft. This is way later than I'm used to.
> 1lb/ksqft of AMS to the backyard.


Mine was late this year, too, done last week. But there was no rain before that.

Reno germination is progressing. What KBG seed did you use for it? Bewitched?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@Green Bewitched per multiple post above this thread.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

11Sep22

Reno Update

I mowed the reno area on friday before the rain forecast. I avoided the afternoon irrigation cycles to let the soil dry up. There is one area with the hill/shade that remains too wet. It also has some more fine clay content. I'm planning to get a 12in drill bit and check the soil profile.

The rest of the reno is looking pretty good. Some areas are lagging behind, but other are really growing. I did a spoon feeding of AMS.

The weather folks were wrong again. They called for the pop up thunderstorms and we had multiple strong downpours thru the night and today. The weather network issued flash flood warnings and all the soccer games for the kids were cancelled.

I had erosion from all the water, but the young grass has more than 2in of roots, so it hold just fine. I would likely need to do more nitrogen tomorrow.

Thru the window









In between one of the light rains.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@g-man ouch. Looks like what I'll get getting rain wise later tonight.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

That's a lot of rain. Hopefully no damage of consequence. Hoping the storms are weakened by the time they get here early tomorrow.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

We ended up with 2.7in of rain Sunday and 0.2in yesterday. It's cold with a high of 71F. This is the False Fall. They are predicting 94F next week.

I can see some erosion in the reno area. some of the sprinkler heads are covered with dirt. Hopefully we get some sun tomorrow to dry the area. One side looks like a swamp and I'm concerned with the survival of what's there.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

How's it looking today - did it dry out for the most part?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

17Sep2022

Busy week and weekends with soccer practice/games. Lets start with the backyard that I'm mostly just mowing and that's it. I did spreader 2lb AMS but it is growing too much, so I would likely not do a lot of nitrogen this fall. I want to do at least one app of XGRN.

During one of my walking meetings (I take work meetings while walking the neighborhood), I noticed the house doing the reno finally has the spread the seeds. It looks like a PRG/KBG and they are using impact sprinklers. I fear it is not going to give them all the coverage they should. Weather is nice, so hopefully it works out since it has PRG.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

17Sep2022 Reno edition

I mowed the reno yesterday (Friday). I skipped the irrigation to make sure it was firm and some areas are a bit muddy. The earthworms are creating a mess. I might buy 3336F just to kill some of them. I'm going to switch to only hose watering the areas that get more sun instead of using the in ground irrigation, so I can help the wet areas remain moist instead of wet. Overall coverage is really good. The brown dead grass still hides a lot of the young grass in some areas, but the flashlight test shows them.

The two areas that are wet also appear to have some dead young grass. Therefore today I did a couple of things. First, I used the pro plugger in some spots to grab a plug, add a small channel for sand and place the plug back with the sand. Lets see if this helps. I did 1lb/ksqft AMS and a tank of azoxy + propi foliar. I used almost a 2g carrier rate, so not really fully foliar. I will irrigate it in tomorrow before some rain we might get.


----------



## jskierko (Sep 5, 2020)

I would say you are at HOA level acceptable now. Reno looks more full than several of the "established" yards in my neighborhood. Looks like one more warm spurt this week, then it should be smooth sailing for the next few weeks.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@g-man I noticed a lot of earthworms on my reno as well. After reading your post about Cleary's 3336, I read up on it. Very interesting.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Earthworms have been killing me in my Reno too. At night I go out with a flashlight and thousands disappear into the ground. Looks creepy.

Anyhow, you reno has made great progress this week.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

Back and Reno both look in good shape. They will be matching soon.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

At 3am we had another strong downpour/lighting event. 0.60in in ~20min. I looked out the window to see the path the water is taking and confirm that it is exactly the area lagging behind a bit.

Here is a view from the window, then the lagging area and a close up. You can see plenty of young leaf in there, so it will be fine.


----------



## ReelWILawn (Aug 29, 2021)

This is making me relive all my challenges with this type of rain from last year. Almost to the day, I received the same type of rain event at this stage in the reno. When it rains, it pours +3inches per hour rain rate….


----------



## Global Threat (May 16, 2019)

How's the reno going bud? Mine looks spotty like yours. This year has been a challenge for some reason.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

22Sep2022

Backyard:
25lb of XGRN
I need to do PGR this weekend.

Reno
My wife is on a business trip, so no time to focus on the reno with the kids soccer and such. It's been growing pretty fast and today at lunch I finally manage to mow it for the second (or third time I dont remember). I did another spoon feeding and checked if I have to drop more seeds. I dont think I need to. Hand watering has helped the shade areas and reduced the earthworms too.

Before mowing


















Clipping length (and some sections had longer ones)









Post mow (using jerseygreen straight stripe approach)


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@g-man thats coming along real nice. It baffles me how your part of the Midwest keeps getting hammered by rain and I've been having the worst of it miss.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

I am surprised the area where the tree was looks like it is lagging a bit behind the rest of the lawn. I usually had equal or better germination in areas of new soil than surrounding areas.

Anyway it's looking much improved and you can tell now it's going to turn out great. It's good that you didn't panic dump tons of extra seed when it was slow going.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Looks good... A few weeks ago, both of ours looked to be problematic, but patience was key... Now looking quite similar.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> I am surprised the area where the tree was looks like it is lagging a bit behind the rest of the lawn. I usually had equal or better germination in areas of new soil than surrounding areas.
> 
> Anyway it's looking much improved and you can tell now it's going to turn out great. It's good that you didn't panic dump tons of extra seed when it was slow going.


I had erosion in that tree area. I think that's why it is thin. But there is stuff there.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

26Sep22

Another mow in the reno. This time I also edged around the pavers since it was too tall. The weather is colder, but also dryer and very windy. This means that ET0 is actually higher than normal, so I'm keeping an eye on irrigation.










I triggered zone 7 (side yard) that was looking dry. I found the problem. One of the mp nozzles was not turning due to dirt. Fixed it.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

On 18Jul, I noticed that the DS model was starting to go higher. I switched this year to do the Xzemplar first. When I was spraying, I was probably walking slower because I ran out in the last row against the neighbor property line.

It turned out to be a great case study. That row of lawn got hit by DS pretty hard, which it would be normal. The rest of the lawn had zero DS issue, which is normal after using a fungicide. The part that is not that normal for me is that the DS protection remained. I've mulch mow, mow over the area, walked on both the untreated and treated areas, but I did not apply any more DS fungicide. My DS pressure has been high (60%). The untreated area keeps getting more and more DS. It wasnt until this weekend that I noticed some DS starting to spread into the treated section. DS pressure just dropped to 10%, so I wont be doing anything in the near future.

I just wanted to share that maybe going early, helps.
Neighbor, untreated, treated 








In the bottom right side you could see a few DS starting to spread. (FYI, the dark area to the right is one of the irrigation heads).


----------



## Wile (Sep 17, 2020)

This is really great observation. Dollar Spot, again, wrecked me and had me questioning everything I was doing this year.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

g-man said:


> 26Sep22
> 
> Another mow in the reno. This time I also edged around the pavers since it was too tall. The weather is colder, but also dryer and very windy. This means that ET0 is actually higher than normal, so I'm keeping an eye on irrigation.
> 
> ...


Looking great. Big gains this week!


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

I am experiencing the same and mentioned in my journal. More than a month after an app, my reno held up way better than the mature stand without fungicide.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

01Oct2022

Yesterday I did another mow plus spoon feeding nitrogen. I mowed in two directions in some areas to try to get all the stragglers. It is getting colder, but also very windy and dry, so I've increased the watering frequency.


























I need to do PRG on the backyard, but the wind is preventing me most days.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

Starts looking really good. Amazing turnover.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

Why PGR this late in the season?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

JerseyGreens said:


> Why PGR this late in the season?


Late in the season? Fall just started a couple of days ago and my backyard keeps growing until the first week of December. Ive been under regulation all year. My GDD is due and I'm mowing twice a week, but should be mowing 3x a week. If I quit now, I will need to mow every other day.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

Totally makes sense from a mowing frequency standpoint. 

I was asking because it seems like most of us are on the heels of a colder than average Autumn. 

Your a couple days away from borderline freezing overnight temps...


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

JerseyGreens said:


> Why PGR this late in the season?


Sorry to jump in, with similar temps, I'll do PGR as long as it hits the GDD. Grass goes under the 4 months snow cover regulated.


----------



## Sfurunner13 (Feb 26, 2019)

g-man said:


> 01Oct2022
> 
> Yesterday I did another mow plus spoon feeding nitrogen. I mowed in two directions in some areas to try to get all the stragglers. It is getting colder, but also very windy and dry, so I've increased the watering frequency.
> 
> ...


Looks great! Took awhile to poke through the dead grass but looks great now!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

02OCT2022

some AMS + citric acid
10mL PGR
2oz FS

1g/ksqft carrier rate. GDD was at 427.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@g-man what’s the HOC of your reno?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

For a few years now, I dont adjust my mower HOC. It is at ~22mm and I mulch mow almost 100% of the time.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Oh okay. The mm threw me off.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

06OCT2022

This morning i noticed some thin areas in the grass. I looked at them during lunch and it looked like damping off. I applied AMS during lunch and started planning for fungicide. After kids soccer practice i did 20mL/ksqft of azoxy plus 1oz/ksqft of propi. Some areas looked worst than during lunch. I hope i stopped the progress.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@g-man is damping off probably from overcrowding seed, too moist of soil in bad conditions or what? I thought I might have had it a month ago.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Im guessing water/shade. I dont know.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

10Oct2022

I think I stopped the progress of the melting out. I looked at the grass near the property line and I noticed that it is very clear that area has it too. I use the that area for turning, so I can see how it can spread from there, plus general wind. We are headed out of town next week, so I'm planning on using a white contact fungicide to provide some extra protection and cover some of the property line zone. I will avoid propi or any other DMI the rest of the year. The damaged areas still have some good grass in there, but it is thin. I mowed the other areas yesterday, but I'm leaving those alone to see if I can get some growth/recovery.

The trees in the backyard are very dry, so I started to drip irrigate them again. We are in a drought again. The last time we had rain was 19Sep, almost 3 weeks ago. They are calling for rain this Wednesday. I've avoided doing too much nitrogen since it is growing at a decent rate with just some mineralization. I still have half a bag of XGRN that I dont want to keep in the garage open so I will use it. 

Forecast looks like it is getting pretty cold. We had a few freeze mornings, but I see a 29F next week. I will go ahead and do a quick blow of the irrigation system before going out of town. Mainly I want to empty out the exposed copper lines to avoid any risk while I'm gone. It sucks because I wont be able to irrigate the reno while I'm gone, but it is mature enough that it should handle it.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

15OCT2022

We had a tiny bit of rain this week. Irrigation is still running every 5days in the backyard. Forecast only calls for a low of 32F, so i kept the system on. I made sure the exposed pipes had insulation and i will run the system in the am to warm it up with the water temp.

Colder temps and dryness slowed down the growth in the backyard. I did the remaining 25lb of XGRN yesterday.

Reno
I don't see the melting out progressing anymore. Recovery is very slow and might not be until spring. I did an spoon feeding of AMS/urea mix plus an app of MAP for phosphorus. I gave the Reno a mow. The areas that get sun are still growing at a good rate. I then did an a fungicide application before going out of town.


































It will be remote monitoring until I return.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

The remote checks all look good. The temps dropped to 33F instead of the 28F the weather folks said. I did setup the irrigation to run 1min/zone at 5am and 6am to be super safe. 70F for the weekend.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@g-man since spraying Cleary’s, how do you think it has fared with earthworm castings?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Jeff_MI84 said:


> @g-man since spraying Cleary’s, how do you think it has fared with earthworm castings?


I haven't spray cleary and I'm not home to look at earthworm castings.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@g-man my mistake, I thought you actually did do it on account of the castings.


----------



## JulietAlpha (Jun 5, 2018)

Question about PGR going into cold season. I"m one state over from you and experience these crazy temperature fluctuations. I applied full rate PGR on 10/1 and am still over 7 days out to reapply. Last year I was able to get a half rate application in to taper off before it got too cold. Is there anything wrong with not getting that half rate application in before it stays cold and suppressed that way?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Nothing wrong with not getting it. There is some research around not even stopping from doing PGR. I think I'm not doing another pgr this year.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

25OCT22
Mowed the whole lawn on Saturday after vacation. Gave the lawn a spoon feeding. Reno got half a spoon feeding. The lawn is very regulated at the moment with PGR, cold weather and drought. I changed the rachio crop factor to 100.

Yesterday and today I used the rotary to mulch mow the leaves. The Reno actually had clippings, so it is growing pretty good in most areas. I did another half spoon feeding in the Reno today ahead of 0.5in-1.0in of rain. Finally some rain!

I have around 4-5weeks of growth for the year based on my experience.

Here are some current Reno pictures after mowing all the leaves but the wind made a mess again.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

06Nov2022

Rotary mulch mow all the leaves, reel mow and spoon feed. Repeat twice a week. That's pretty much it. We had really nice weather for the last weeks. It allowed for a low of spreading and thickening. It all ends this weekend with lows in the 19F. I need to blow the irrigation, but it is still actually running.


























I've spotted a few poa annua that I hand pulled. In the near term plans for the reno + yard: prodiamine + fungicide.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@g-man what kind of approach are going to go with fertilizing your reno in the spring? More of a blitz or normal/ conservative rates?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Jeff_MI84 said:


> @g-man what kind of approach are going to go with fertilizing your reno in the spring? More of a blitz or normal/ conservative rates?


I'm going to follow what I wrote in the renovation guide.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@g-man what would you say is the best indicator that the grass has become mature and to switch to bi-weekly spoon feeding?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Jeff_MI84 said:


> @g-man what would you say is the best indicator that the grass has become mature and to switch to bi-weekly spoon feeding?


I don't know. Late May when it is growing at a good rate.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

g-man said:


> In the near term plans for the reno + yard: prodiamine + fungicide.


This was the plan, but mother nature had other plnas. I was expecting a cold day, but still being able to mow and spray today. This morning it started to snow and we ended up with around 2in of snow on the grass. Maybe next weekend I will be able to mow looking at the current forecast.

I was able to blow the irrigation and all of the hoses late yesterday, right before the low 20F this week.


----------



## ReelWILawn (Aug 29, 2021)

This actually turned out great and probably better than you had hoped especially after dealing with some of that hard rain you experienced early on. I know this isn't your first rodeo, but another great example of KBG taking patience and just keeping at it 👍


----------

